# Where was Beorn and the Beornings during the War of the Ring?



## Link 2 (Apr 12, 2004)

Why didn't Gondor frickin call for THEIR aid? 


If Beorn showed up the Pellenor Feilds woulda been an orc and Mumak massacre.


Was he fighting against Mt. Gundabad in the North? I thought only the Silvan Elves were fighting against the Gundabadian forces?


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 12, 2004)

Beorn was dead, I think he had died 50 (rough estimate) years or so earlier. I'm not sure exactly how long before it was, and I'm too lazy to look it up, but it's in the chapter "Many Meetings," Gloin says something about it to Frodo. The rest of the Beornings, I believe, were busy hunting orcs wherever they could find them. They probably would not have aided Gondor if they were summoned, because they were not a very friendly race. Also, there weren't great numbers of them at all, so while they would have been a help in the war, they would not have been such a formidable force that they would have massacred the orcs, as you say they would.
Aside from that, I think they may have been (this might actually be written somewhere, maybe someone that isn't so lazy can find it for you) helping the Elves of Lorien fight their battles.  

BTW, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 12, 2004)

Glorfindel1187 is right. Beorn is long dead at the time of LOTR. Remember, Bilbo's journey in The Hobbit is 77 years in the past by this time. I don't think it ever says precisely when Beorn died, but in Many Meetings (as Glorfindel1187 remembers) it says Grimbeorn the Old, son of Beorn is lord of the Beornings. Beorn may have been a shapeshifter, but there is no reason to think that he had an unnaturally long life.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 13, 2004)

Wouldn't the Beornings (as Glorfindel1187 suggests) have been too busy fighting the Orcs of Dul Guldur anyway?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, according to firstly Frodo's vision alludes to an attack on the Beronings. The Beornings were problably attacked by the force from Dol Guldur, which attacked Thranduil. 

The Beornings gaurded the high pass and the ford of carrock as Gloin states. (though he also hints at them ripping everybody off, but let's not divulge into Gloin's Marxist theories.) 

Any statement about a possible alliance between them and the Gondorians is fallicious. As Aragorn and Boromir state no boat had come south from Rhovanion to Gondor for many a year, so any contact is impossible. Do you htink they even knew of the existance of the Beornings? And how do you excpect a Beorning army to march unnapposed to Minas Tirith?

Plus, as Legolas tells Gimli other people have their own battles to fight.

I wonder if they sent delegates to aragorn after his coronation?


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 13, 2004)

I doubt that they sent delegates, I would assume that they (like Beorn himself) wouldn't ever let themselves be ruled by another, or even humble themselves enough to give honor to a new ruler of another land.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

The delegates weren't sent to anounce their subjugation to Gondor but to announce their friendliness to Gondor. There is a difference. I don't think the Beornings were so sociopathic that they hated everyone. They would have been made up of woodmen and other noamds etc.


----------

